# ipod touch 5 non reconnu



## ccciolll (17 Décembre 2018)

Bonjour, nous venons 'acquérir un ipod touch 5eme génération (model A1421) d'occasion.

Il fonctionne à priori normalement (on n'a pas approfondi des masses mais l'écran s'allume, il se connecte au wifi, il reçoit les mails, etc.)
Quand je le connecte au mac en USB, il fait un bruit et se charge (donc le courant passe).

Toutefois, il ne monte pas dans iTunes, pas sur le finder, et reste invisible également dans Utilitaire de Disque et Informations Système > Matériel > USB

J'ai à la maison des ipod de diverses génération, dont les plus modernes sont un touch 3e génération et un touch 4e génération, ces deux là « montent » dans iTunes et apparaissent en usb dans infos système.

Que puis je faire, si infos système ne le voit pas, est-ce que des logiciels plus pointus y parviendraient ? Est-ce un réglage à faire sur l'ipod (mais où car les menus sont assez restreints et je n'ai rien vu de tel dans les prefs de l'ipod).
Pour info, le poste que lequel j'ai testé est en ElCapitan / iTunes 12.7.7.76 (donc à priori des softs plus récents que la date de fabrication de l'ipod)
EDIT :  ipod : Système d’exploitation : iOS 9.3.5


----------



## DarkFlamme (22 Décembre 2018)

Peut-être est-ce le cable, s'il n'est pas d'origine, qui ne sert qu'à la recharge et n'est pas utilisable pour transférer les données. Essaye avec un autre cable lightning pour voir et si ça ne fonctionne pas, c'est que le problème est ailleurs.


----------



## ccciolll (24 Décembre 2018)

Le câble USB n'est effectivement pas d'origine.
Est-ce que ça expliquerait également que l'appareil n'apparaisse nullement dans Informations Système > Matériel > USB


----------

